# MY OSCAR NEEDS HELP



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

there are lines that are forming alongside of his body.. it looks like somebody took a toothpick and ran it acrossed his body.. the lines are white and there is like 2 of them. He also has some whitespots/discoloration on his head.. any suggestions?


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Post PICS!


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

PsychoLes said:


> Post PICS!










sounds like ich or possible hith??? has he scratched his body on anything could be wounds??? need pics!


----------

